# LG Plasma TV Problem



## TankJ11 (Jul 20, 2012)

I believe I was able to attatch a picture of what I think is the problem with my 55" LG plasma television. It appears that the object in the picture is burnt or something. Problem is, I don't know what that piece is or if that's the actual problem, or if something else is causing that piece to burn. 

Any help is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Tank


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi TankJ11


They are jumper connectors on the buffer boards, for those to burn out there's a massive short on the high voltage side on the Y-sustain board. If you plan on repairing it check your power supply voltages and replace both the buffer and Y-sustain boards.


----------



## TankJ11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks so much for the response!

How much do you think replacing all necessary items would cost?

Also, could lightning have caused the surge that burned it?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Look up your make an model through e-bay you can find good deals.


----------

